# Gsp Camp want silva, but at 170.



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

> "I wouldn't want [St-Pierre] to move up, I'd want Anderson to come down," said St-Pierre's head trainer, Firas Zahabi, in an interview with Ariel Helwani on The MMA Hour. "I don't know if Anderson can make 170 or something close to that. If Georges goes up, I know he won't be able to come back down, he's told me many times if he goes up he won't go back down, and I believe him when he says that because he'd want to spend some serious time getting extra size on him. and, ... I would want [Silva] to come down as close to 170 as possible if that was the case."
> 
> You know, the thing is, the next day he'll balloon up over 200, and I don't think that's fair," Zahabi said. "I don't think that's a fair fight. If he can make the cut to 170, that would be great. Georges has to fight everyone at 170, and that's the case. Really I think it would be even and fair. Even if [Silva] would balloon up the next day, he would be weakened by the weight cut, there would be something there.


Source Mma Torch.


----------



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)

Didn't Ed Soares once said Anderson was walking around at 225lbs and that he could never make 170lbs?


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Well with Jones tied up, Bisping and Weidman in the middle of their own thing and Rashad looking to be staying at LHW for the time being, I hope Anderson seriously considers taking the time to make it down to that weight. If GSP wants this fight at 170,fine. His belt should be on the line then in his weight class. If Anderson beats him at his weight class, he takes his belt. Retires as the MW and WW Champ, legacy complete. Call it a day.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Just do 178, that's a fair middle ground. 

Zahabi is like GSPs Soares and equally annoying.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Man, Anderson isnt making 170lbs and nor should he.

A fight at a catchweight would be fairer but I think Anderson is always going to have the size advantage.

Even at a 178lbs catchweight, on fight night Anderson will probably be weighing in at 200+ whilst GSP is gonna be probably 190ish.

Mark my words, this fight aint happening at any weight.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Killz said:


> Man, Anderson isnt making 170lbs and nor should he.
> 
> A fight at a catchweight would be fairer but I think Anderson is always going to have the size advantage.
> 
> ...


So what even if he has a small size advantage, whatever, more props to GSP if he wins it and no shame if he loses, he was at a size disadvantage against the #1 p4p and at the very least stepped up, and at the most dethroned him.

I mean this was a sport without weight classes and guys like BJ Penn challenging 3 weight classes above even after weight classes. Even now, it's not like the divisions are homogenous in terms of weight, every division has guys that are relatively "bigger" and cut far more weight than others in the division. 

This superfight should be about the two best technicians in MMA duking it out to see whose technique is truly the best. Each guy has the technique that has been shown to be the other's kryptonite, GSP with his relentless wrestling, transitions and GnP, and Silva with his one shot accuracy. 8 lbs here or there won't be the deciding factor, the styles themselves will be.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Silva weighed in at 202 pounds for a 205 pound fight against Stephan Bonnar. If the fight is at a catchweight of 178 pounds I'm pretty sure Silva will be around the same weight as GSP on fight night, or at worst 5 or 6 pounds more. 

I'm not that interested in this fight anymore, since it is quite clear GSP doesn't want this fight at all.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> So what even if he has a small size advantage, whatever, more props to GSP if he wins it and no shame if he loses, he was at a size disadvantage against the #1 p4p and at the very least stepped up, and at the most dethroned him.
> 
> I mean this was a sport without weight classes and guys like BJ Penn challenging 3 weight classes above even after weight classes. Even now, it's not like the divisions are homogenous in terms of weight, every division has guys that are relatively "bigger" and cut far more weight than others in the division.
> 
> This superfight should be about the two best technicians in MMA duking it out to see whose technique is truly the best. Each guy has the technique that has been shown to be the other's kryptonite, GSP with his relentless wrestling, transitions and GnP, and Silva with his one shot accuracy. 8 lbs here or there won't be the deciding factor, the styles themselves will be.


Im speaking purely from how i think GSP and his camp will be thinking of this fight. Personally, I think GSP has a chance of beating Anderson by using a similar tactics to Chael but equally, I think Anderson could knock GSP out before he gets him down.

To me, I see Anderson as being too big for GSP, but that is just my opinion.



OHKO said:


> Silva weighed in at 202 pounds for a 205 pound fight against Stephan Bonnar. If the fight is at a catchweight of 178 pounds I'm pretty sure Silva will be around the same weight as GSP on fight night, or at worst 5 or 6 pounds more.
> 
> *I'm not that interested in this fight anymore, since it is quite clear GSP doesn't want this fight at all.*


Agreed.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

It's all a negotiation and Firaz who's ever the intelligent trainer gave a valid counter rebuttal. 

It's essentially the same position Ronda has taken except Cyborg has nowhere to go, but down atm. 

Anderson can renegotiate to 178, or move on sadly. He hasn't been at 170 in AGES. 

There is a flip side to this. Anderson agrees to 170 and that would ALSO mean one important caveat. GSP's title will be on the line.

Now that is CRAZY!


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

People over estimate the advantage weight gives. 

I'm not saying weight classes are a bad thing.

When it comes down to the top 3 fighters in the world (jones - silva - gsp), the winner of the fight isnt going to be because of a weight advantage (bar gsp-jones obviously). We've seen Bj penn beat up ww's, frankie edgar beat up lw's, silva beat up lhw's, cain beat up lesnar, kosh beat up johnson, vitor beat up johnson (haha sorry johnson), vitor give jones the fight of his life, hendo knock out fedor... There are SO many more.

More than not, the winner of the fight comes down to who was the better man on fight night. OF COURSE exceptions do exist, but more than not skill is going to beat a weight advantage unless its just insane.

A catch weight is proper simply because of how much silva would have to drain himself to make 170, and at 178 all we are really talking about is gsp cutting a few less and anderson cutting a few more. It's completely fair.

I think GSP is really just scared of getting less endorsements and payed less by sponsors. Right now, the speculation of who is #1 is what makes these fighters get so many deals. I can ensure you the winner of this fight would have millions of dollars waiting for them on Sunday from sponsors and people wanting to endorse the "Undisputed best fighter in the world". 

What GSP might not realize though is the amount of money he would get payed by the UFC, Sponsors, and Endorsers for this fight would probably equal out, if not be more than, the amount of money he would be making even if he lost.

Before one says "Silva can fight Jones!!!!", Yes, he absolutely can and jones/silva both said they would fight each other if they had to.

Right now, Uncle Dana wants GSP/Silva. When Jones beat Belfort he wanted Jones/Silva. Uncle Dana doesn't know what he wants, all he knows is he wants silva in a super fight and because silva WANTS gsp, hes trying to make it happen seemingly because he won't have to pay silva/gsp as much to fight as he would silva/jones. That and he knows Jones is fairly young and could do a super fight at heavyweight one day AND that jones plans to. There's simply alot more money in making GSP-Silva happen then Jones-Silva because GSP isn't going to test the waters in a different division because he is too scared to lose. 

That's what makes Silva so unique. He's fine with fighting fighters from other divisions, he does want to test himself, he's not scared that he might lose. Jones WANTS to also, but he obviously wants to have a real camp to make sure he doesn't lose.



And dang, just thought of condit @ 185. Lots of interesting fights for him there... though he wouldnt have anything for silva, he could easily be top 5 i think.



No_Mercy said:


> There is a flip side to this. Anderson agrees to 170. Crazy...


I could see this happening, but I sure Silva would still want it to be a non title fight, which would destroy the WW division if he did win. Silva stated plenty of time he wants to end his career at 185 and i really don't see him wanting another title. Which really raises questions on what would happen if Silva-Jones fought.. I think Silva wouldn't mind fighting @ 205, its just that nog and machida fight there and because of that its probably not even an nor desire for him to be a champion of a division that a mentor plus a training partner/good friend fight in.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Good analysis xP. Name is too long to spell out...haha. There's pros and cons, but ultimately a cathweight is fair to decide who is truly the ABSOLUTE #1 P4P although there is already a huge consensus who that is. 

Again this fight is very big for the sport of MMA, but GSP doesn't want it. His camp doesn't want it not unless it's at 170 I suppose now... Anderson may renegoiate or simply call their bluff and say fawk it I'll go down to 170. 

Entire GSP team = *Gasp...gulps!*

Oh fawk...*French expletives! _________________ fill in the blank.*


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

GSP is such a wuss, it would make my day if Anderson trials a cut to 170 and can make it, then goes and destroys Georges.

That's almost like Anderson saying "Bones has to come to 185".


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

OHKO said:


> I'm not that interested in this fight anymore, since it is quite clear GSP doesn't want this fight at all.


That's exactly the reason why I want this fight. And I want it bad.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Good analysis xP. Name is too long to spell out...haha. There's pros and cons, but ultimately a cathweight is fair to decide who is truly the ABSOLUTE #1 P4P although there is already a huge consensus who that is.
> 
> Again this fight is very big for the sport of MMA, but GSP doesn't want it. His camp doesn't want it not unless it's at 170 I suppose now... Anderson may renegoiate or simply call their bluff and say fawk it I'll go down to 170.
> 
> ...



The one thing that i just can't figure out is this.

GSP is a guy that strives to do what is best for his career. He tries to win taking the least amount of damage (though ending it early would also have that effect, there is just more risk). He does all the necessary diet and training regimens. He cuts weight properly. He seeks out the best coaches. He follows his gameplan to a tee. He keeps his personal life in check though to not lose any sponsors. Does all the PR the UFC requires. He's soft spoken and respectful (bar diaz). And ultimately, he wins all of his fights by domination. 

What most of that comes down to is his mental toughness. There is certainly nothing at all wrong with any of it, in fact, it's pretty much perfect to be a sports icon. Buttttttt, this is my perspective. Each one of GSP's fights eats at his mental toughness. Serra made him realize he could be knocked out, Hughes made him realize he could be submitted, hardy made him realize he still doesn't have his submission game perfected, koscheck made him realize he can be taken down, shields made him realize he could end up getting poked in the eye, alves made him realize he could hurt himself, and (i believe) Condit made him realize sometimes you can't break a fighters will. 

All of that sounds absolutely crazy doesn't it? You would think with his performances he would look at it as "I overcame all of these things" but it just seems like he's mentality isn't like that. I also think he's obsessed with perfection. And of all of those things, while just little things to us, are HUGE things to him.


And that's why, though fighting anderson and beating him is no doubt THE BEST thing for his career, he doesn't want to have to change what he's doing right now at 170. He doesn't want to risk having a bad cut, there being a freak accident, him getting knocked out, him getting submitted, anderson not giving up, or him not being able to capitalize on a submission and most importantly having to start the whole perfection process over if he did end up losing because of any of that.

GSP is a worrier and is VERY human in regard to what's possible.


----------



## RWCNT (Dec 16, 2010)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> The one thing that i just can't figure out is this.
> 
> GSP is a guy that strives to do what is best for his career. He tries to win taking the least amount of damage (though ending it early would also have that effect, there is just more risk). He does all the necessary diet and training regimens. He cuts weight properly. He seeks out the best coaches. He follows his gameplan to a tee. He keeps his personal life in check though to not lose any sponsors. Does all the PR the UFC requires. He's soft spoken and respectful (bar diaz). And ultimately, he wins all of his fights by domination.
> 
> ...


You must be exhausted from jumping to all of those conclusions.


----------



## anth brown (Apr 27, 2008)

to all the people having a go at GSP.... i dont get the hate, this might surprise everyone, but GSP is thinking of his own WW career over your want for this fight... he has said a long time ago, once he stepped up, he wouldnt be going back down, so why hate on him for wanting the fight at 170??

if its not possible, then its not possible.... they havent said 170 as a concrete dead amount, theyve said ''or as close to that as possible''

whats wrong with that?? he doesnt want to add weight, then drop weight and in turn jepordise his status as WW champion

hes an intelligent fighter and he would want to be at his best to face silva, if that means him fighting in or around 170, then thats just how it has to be, or not at all


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

El Bresko said:


> GSP is such a wuss, it would make my day if Anderson trials a cut to 170 and can make it, then goes and destroys Georges.
> 
> That's almost like Anderson saying "Bones has to come to 185".


If you read the article, you can see that it was Zahabi and not GSP saying this. So calling him a wuss is overreacting.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

GSP is such a lil girl... Just come out and say yeah don't want the fight already.. quit making excuses... (And don't give me this crap it's his camp, what they never talk)

Their is a reason Silva, Penn, and Jon Jones will be remembered as greater fighters then GSP.. They took risks and challenged themselves... And fought in more then 1 weigh class


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

El Bresko said:


> GSP is such a wuss, it would make my day if Anderson trials a cut to 170 and can make it, then goes and destroys Georges.
> 
> That's almost like Anderson saying "Bones has to come to 185".


Not really.

One guy wants the fight, the other doesn't. If Anderson wants it that bad, cut to 170 or move on.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> The one thing that i just can't figure out is this.
> 
> GSP is a guy that strives to do what is best for his career. He tries to win taking the least amount of damage (though ending it early would also have that effect, there is just more risk). He does all the necessary diet and training regimens. He cuts weight properly. He seeks out the best coaches. He follows his gameplan to a tee. He keeps his personal life in check though to not lose any sponsors. Does all the PR the UFC requires. He's soft spoken and respectful (bar diaz). And ultimately, he wins all of his fights by domination.
> 
> GSP is a worrier and is VERY human in regard to what's possible.


He is a perfectionist. To reiterate what others' have said, he's too prideful to say no outright. He knows what's at stake and I'd like to bring up my analogy. 

Anybody who's ever read the Trojan War. It's like Achilles calling out Hector. Hector doesn't have to, but to defend his honour and Troy he goes out and battles Achilles. Fights valiantly, but he's outmatched in every way possible. 

If you were GSP would you fight Anderson. The more I realize it, it's like asking each of the lower weight class champs to fight the above weight class.

Demetrious Johnson vs DC whom he already lost to.
DC vs Aldo. Good luck there!
Aldo vs Bendo. Probably the closest match up out there.
Bendo vs GSP. GSP would outmuscle em big time.

LHW vs JDS. I got money on JDS.

So there's the big triangle.

GSP vs Anderson Silva vs LHW title holder


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Anderson has faught at 175 before. Mind you this was a long time ago when he didn't have as much size. He was also a lot younger. I really don't see Anderson and his camp agreeing to 170 or 178. That's around 40lbs to cut, maybe more. 

The ball is in Anderson's court here. I really don't see this happening.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

GSP just has OCD, he's a perfectionist who needs every little thing to be just right otherwise it isn't right in his mind. Everything he does, he does it "the right way". That's why he doesn't want to jump up and down in weight, but he would be willing to go up to MW if it was done "the right way" by packing on muscle and permanently changing weight classes. 
He is a very safe fighter and person, and quite simply it would be out of character for him to jump up in weight to fight Anderson. I do believe that he would 100% fight him at 170, though, but I dont think Silva is capable of making that cut.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

So that basically means they don't want Anderson.

Hey Anderson, we know you are 37 going on 38. We like to act like you are too big for GSP and some massive MW.

But we want you to drop to 170. Cool with you?

hahahahaha. ironic.

According to GSP it takes him like a year to put on 5 or 10 good lbs. But he wants Anderson to go anorexic in a few months. The irony is great. Haha



Killz said:


> Man, Anderson isnt making 170lbs and nor should he.
> 
> A fight at a catchweight would be fairer but I think Anderson is always going to have the size advantage.
> 
> ...


It is a superfight. Between 2 guys separated by 1 weight class. Of course someone will have a size "advantage". It isn't like Anderson is Brock Lesnar. And going to use it fully. He is an elusive striker going down to take on a faster opponent. 

If they did 178 it is reasonable to expect Anderson to only be around 200 the next day. And it is reasonable to assume GSP will be at least 190. He says he is 190-193 when he drops all the way to 170. S

So what are we talking here? 10 to 15 lbs? 2 or 3 inches of reach? Guys at the same weight class have disadvantages equal to to that routinely. Jon Jones out-weighs his opponents by 15-20 lbs and enjoys a foot reach over many of them. 

Someone in a superfight is going to have to be the smaller man. Makes sense that it is the 6 year younger, wrestler.



Liddellianenko said:


> So what even if he has a small size advantage, whatever, more props to GSP if he wins it and no shame if he loses, he was at a size disadvantage against the #1 p4p and at the very least stepped up, and at the most dethroned him.
> 
> I mean this was a sport without weight classes and guys like BJ Penn challenging 3 weight classes above even after weight classes. Even now, it's not like the divisions are homogenous in terms of weight, every division has guys that are relatively "bigger" and cut far more weight than others in the division.
> 
> This superfight should be about the two best technicians in MMA duking it out to see whose technique is truly the best. Each guy has the technique that has been shown to be the other's kryptonite, GSP with his relentless wrestling, transitions and GnP, and Silva with his one shot accuracy. 8 lbs here or there won't be the deciding factor, the styles themselves will be.


Agree with all of this. This is how I feel. This fight isn't about whos bigger. It is about #1 vs. #2.

If people are that hung up over 10 lbs...when the guy doesn't even use his weight. Then they should just add 4 more weights. So guys like Jones don't tower over his regular opponents. If we are all this worried over a few lbs then just make a bunch more weights.

I miss the old days.


----------



## Freakshow (Aug 10, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> According to GSP it takes him like a year to put on 5 or 10 good lbs. But he wants Anderson to go anorexic in a few months. The irony is great. Haha


GSP doesn't "want" Silva to do anything. All he is saying is that if Silva wants to fight a WW so bad, then he can drop weight and become one. I also think the fight would offer the fairest performance from catchweight. But at the end of the day, GSP is the best WW in the world. If he wants to keep doing what he does, good for him. After all, no matter what he chooses, GSP haters are gonna find something wrong with it.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Freakshow said:


> GSP doesn't "want" Silva to do anything. All he is saying is that if Silva wants to fight a WW so bad, then he can drop weight and become one. I also think the fight would offer the fairest performance from catchweight. But at the end of the day, GSP is the best WW in the world. If he wants to keep doing what he does, good for him. After all, no matter what he chooses, GSP haters are gonna find something wrong with it.


Of course he doesn't "want" him to do anything. He doesn't WANT the fight.

No Silva wants to fight the supposed #2 P4P fighter who is only 1 weight class away from him.

GSP said all along that if they fight happened it would be at a catchweight. Then all of a sudden he says or his camp says it should be at 170. 

GSP knows ANderson would kill himself to get to 170. But he doesn't care if it is realistic. He doesn't care about the fans. He is just making stipulations that he knows would be hard for Anderson to meet. 

"hater" is such a cheesy word. Because I disagree with GSP and his outlook on the sport of MMA then that means I am a "hater". Ok. 

Nick Diaz should steal all this money away from GSP. He would be willing to fight at 185. And he doesn't have the wrestling to hide behind either. But then again GSP and Diaz are cut froma different cloth.


----------



## Freakshow (Aug 10, 2011)

We don't know what GSP wants, and until he says something everyone just assumes. Yes, he said before he'd take catchweight. Priorities change. Silva also said he wouldn't fight Sonnen a second time. Things change. GSP could wake up tomorrow and say Fk it, i'm going for it. point is, we dont't know. I have serious doubts he's "afraid". Considering what these guys do for a living, and the type of personality required to succeed, i doubt any top tier fighter in any weight class fears anyone. and I didn't specify anyone with my "hater" remark. But GSP puts on a fight of the night performance against a top guy, and now top control is overrated. he peppers the face off Koschek, and he can't finish. It seems that no matter what he does, someone has something negative to say about it. But then again, if we all had the same opinions, the world would be a pretty boring place.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I've been thinking about this all night. We've all waited for this and now it's here at our finger tips. 

A fight at 178/180 is where it should be so no titles are on the line and it's a tester to see how GSP can hold himself against not only a MW, but the greatest fighter this planet has ever seen.

His trainer stating that it should be at 170 is definitely a weak move, albeit a tactical move. Anderson will lose power, strength, but if this was the early 2000 Anderson it would be pretty evenly matched. The best comparison would be the Carlos Newton fight (ex-UFC WW champ) and look how that ended up. 

At this point Anderson can't do it without risking his health. Off season he's 220, training season he's at 202. Cutting 32lbs is gonna have detrimental effect on his conditioning. His skill sets will still be there, but if Anderson does oblige and wins...that will DESTROY GSP's legacy.

So yah meet in the middle. Put on the exhibition fight everyone in the world wants to see.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Freakshow said:


> We don't know what GSP wants, and until he says something everyone just assumes. Yes, he said before he'd take catchweight. Priorities change. Silva also said he wouldn't fight Sonnen a second time. Things change. GSP could wake up tomorrow and say Fk it, i'm going for it. point is, we dont't know. I have serious doubts he's "afraid". Considering what these guys do for a living, and the type of personality required to succeed, i doubt any top tier fighter in any weight class fears anyone. and I didn't specify anyone with my "hater" remark. But GSP puts on a fight of the night performance against a top guy, and now top control is overrated. he peppers the face off Koschek, and he can't finish. It seems that no matter what he does, someone has something negative to say about it. But then again, if we all had the same opinions, the world would be a pretty boring place.


Perhaps GSP is just building the fight. I agree we jump to conclusions. 

But a lot of people here seem to say "GSP obviously doesn't want the fight". His big fans even say this. 

I hope he isn't pressured into it. I was just hoping he would look for the ultimate test and a chance to cement his legacy as the best guy ever to be in that cage. There aren't always fights that come along that can grow your legacy like that. But GSP has always been a safe guy. 

Anderson has far more to lose here than GSP does. At least in my opinion.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

TheNinja said:


> GSP is such a lil girl... Just come out and say yeah don't want the fight already.. quit making excuses... (And don't give me this crap it's his camp, what they never talk)
> 
> Their is a reason Silva, Penn, and Jon Jones will be remembered as greater fighters then GSP.. They took risks and challenged themselves... And fought in more then 1 weigh class


Such nonsense. BJ Penn will be remembered as a fighter who half assed his career. And Jon Jones has only ever fought at LHW, where he squares off against substantially smaller fighters with a fraction of his reach. Nice try, sport.

Calling the UFC WW champion a 'wuss' and a 'little girl' as you sit comfortably behind your computer screens. I sure wish I was as tough as some of you.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

GSP wasn't complaining when BJ Penn was moving up to 170 to fight him. Even though GSP was much bigger than he was. This just goes to show me that GSP is not a warrior. I hate his fighting style because he is only cautious and can not finish anybody anymore. Hell even Chael has finished somebody recently.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

GSP say's he wants this fight at catchweight 178/180 lbs + GSP's "camp" saying they want Anderson to drop to 170 = More roadblocks keeping this superfight from happening

...just as I predicted


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Such nonsense. BJ Penn will be remembered as a fighter who half assed his career. And Jon Jones has only ever fought at LHW, where he squares off against substantially smaller fighters with a fraction of his reach. Nice try, sport.
> 
> Calling the UFC WW champion a 'wuss' and a 'little girl' as you sit comfortably behind your computer screens. I sure wish I was as tough as some of you.


no kidding. Everyone jumping on GSP for not wanting to fight Anderson at MW when Anderson just annihilated a bigger, stronger and better wrestler are ignorant fools. Seriously, where do you people come from with this garbage? saying he's afraid and he's not a real fighter, he's too safe... blah blah blah. GSP just fought Condit and got his face mangled and people are calling him a wuss, I was unaware there were lil girls in cage fighting. The only way a fight with Anderson is even competitive is if it's at 170, that's why Zahabi said the only way it's fair is if it's at 170.

There are a million haters that just want to see GSP get destroyed, I on the other hand just want to watch good fights. GSP at 185 against Anderson is not a fight, it's an ass kicking.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm a huge gsp fan and asking Anderson to go down to 170 is stupid. The longer this goes on, the less and less i'm interested in the fight. At this point I could care less for it.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Mike28 said:


> GSP wasn't complaining when BJ Penn was moving up to 170 to fight him. Even though GSP was much bigger than he was. This just goes to show me that GSP is not a warrior. I hate his fighting style because he is only cautious and can not finish anybody anymore. Hell even Chael has finished somebody recently.


Not sure why he would care if Penn came up. The whole thing here is come to 170 if you want to fight GSP.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

bla bla bla, Anderson could be a LW and he would easily KHTFO anyway, its not his size advantage that will win him the fight, its his striking, thats it

he can be 300 pounds on fight night he still wont stop GSPs TDs, but AS will always catch him at some point during the fight


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

rabakill said:


> no kidding. *Everyone jumping on GSP for not wanting to fight Anderson at MW when Anderson just annihilated a bigger, stronger and better wrestler are ignorant fools. Seriously, where do you people come from with this garbage? saying he's afraid and he's not a real fighter, he's too safe... blah blah blah.* GSP just fought Condit and got his face mangled and people are calling him a wuss, I was unaware there were lil girls in cage fighting. The only way a fight with Anderson is even competitive is if it's at 170, that's why Zahabi said the only way it's fair is if it's at 170.


The problem is not that he's afraid of Anderson, or doesn't want to fight Anderson. The problem is that he has yet to come out and admit that he has no interest in fighting Anderson. Every time this superfight comes close to fruition, GSP, or GSP's camp always comes out with some reason why the fight should be delayed beyond reason, or can't happen. 

Here's are just some that aren't hard to find...

GSP can't fight Anderson at 185 lbs at the moment, because if that where to happen, he has to put on muscle...






2:58 - 5:04





GSP can't fight Anderson at 170 lbs, because he wants the fight to happen at catchweight...

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/416016/Zahabi-GSP-wants-Anderson-Silva-at-a-catchweight

Firas Zahabi wants this fight to be at 170 lbs or else it wouldn't be fair...

http://www.mmafighting.com/ufc/2012...ilva-vs-georges-st-pierre-at-170-lbs-would-be

If GSP truly had the desire to have this fight happen, there wouldn't be so many roadblocks. If he would just agree to have the fight happen, and all the weight negotiations would take care of themselves. Even in the primetime, he basically admits that he's terrified of losing. 

Just speaking for myself, if GSP comes out and say's he is not interested in fighting Silva, I will still respect him as one of the top fighters in the world. Why GSP hasn't come out and said it yet, I don't know. Maybe he's afraid of losing fans. Maybe he's afraid that he may lose some sponsorship. Maybe he doesn't want Silva to be upset and call him a *****. Silva may really want this fight to happen, but if someone isn't interested in fighting him, he won't try to bully him into making the fight. And hopefully that would kill all talks of a superfight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to post the above.

Good stuff.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

dlxrevolution said:


> Just speaking for myself, if GSP comes out and say's he is not interested in fighting Silva, I will still respect him as one of the top fighters in the world. Why GSP hasn't come out and said it yet, I don't know. Maybe he's afraid of losing fans. Maybe he's afraid that he may lose some sponsorship. Maybe he doesn't want Silva to be upset and call him a *****. Silva may really want this fight to happen, but if someone isn't interested in fighting him, he won't try to bully him into making the fight. And hopefully that would kill all talks of a superfight.


because he hasn't decided, you know, like how he said he hasn't decided and he has to think about it. fighting Anderson he will be going in the underdog, he just came off a near career ending injury and I can understand him being hesitant to take on the best fighter in the world. Why does he have to say one way or the other? Why can't he think about it? Fact of the matter is he will get destroyed at 185 by Anderson, Rich Franklin got his face rearranged by the man. You don't decide something like that on a whim.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

rabakill said:


> because he hasn't decided, you know, like how he said he hasn't decided and he has to think about it. fighting Anderson he will be going in the underdog, he just came off a near career ending injury and I can understand him being hesitant to take on the best fighter in the world. Why does he have to say one way or the other? Why can't he think about it? Fact of the matter is he will get destroyed at 185 by Anderson, Rich Franklin got his face rearranged by the man. You don't decide something like that on a whim.


What whim? Dude, it has been like 3 years. They were talking about this fight for a long time. 

And 185? There is a possibility they may fight at 185? Do you have a link? I haven't heard that.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I haven't heard every interview GSP has done, but I have never heard him say he wouldn't fight Anderson. I mean it's only been three days since his fight with Condit. If I was GSP I would be very vague about my intentions in that fight as well. He knows the fans want it, the UFC wants it, and Anderson seems to want it. So if I am the only thing stopping it I might just try and seem a little uninterested to get the UFC to pay me a bunch of money for the fight.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> What whim? Dude, it has been like 3 years. They were talking about this fight for a long time.
> 
> And 185? There is a possibility they may fight at 185? Do you have a link? I haven't heard that.


he busted his knee and that set things back nearly 2 years, and no there's no possibility of them fighting at 185 but GSP talked a lot about how he'd put on weight permanently if he moved up.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

It was a setback.

Then it healed. He said he was definatly 100%. He then went through a whole training camp that included extensive work with Tiger MT doing tons of kicks. Then he got in the cage and it held up for 5 whole rounds better than his face. 

If he is still deciding then fine. But when your camp comes out and says yea we are ready if you go to 170. It seems as if they really don't want the fight. 

So if Anderson makes 170 and wins. Then what? Do we think ANderson is going to stay at 170 and defend that title? The whole talk of 170 is absurd really. It would be funny if ANderson won it though, then said he didn't even want the title when Dana tries to put it on him.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

If Anderson went to 170 it probably wouldn't be a title fight, logically it wouldn't make sense. It's not like there's a title at a catchweight either. If anderson won then he'd still be the best fighter in the world.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

If it was at 170 it would be a title fight.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Really? You make the decisions now?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Mike28 said:


> GSP wasn't complaining when BJ Penn was moving up to 170 to fight him. Even though GSP was much bigger than he was. This just goes to show me that GSP is not a warrior. I hate his fighting style because he is only cautious and can not finish anybody anymore. Hell even Chael has finished somebody recently.


BJ Penn issued the challenge. And BJ Penn made the adjustments necessary to follow through with his challenge. Now Silva is the challenger. And if he wants this fight so badly, he can do the same. 

People love to act as though GSP picked on poor, little BJ, but BJ called out and went after GSP - not the other way around.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

If he truly wants the fight, seems weird that he wants it at 170. If he loses in a catchweight fight or a MW fight, at least he gets to go back to his own weight. What happens if Silva wins the WW belt?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

rabakill said:


> Really? You make the decisions now?


No. But it is logical. 

So GSP gets KTFO at 170. While the other guy too weighs in at 170....and yet he is still called the UFC 170 champ?

You think Dana would let that possibly happen?

I'm just being logical.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Leed said:


> If he truly wants the fight, seems weird that he wants it at 170. If he loses in a catchweight fight or a MW fight, at least he gets to go back to his own weight. What happens if Silva wins the WW belt?


He drops it off at the local Burger King and lets Chael claim his prize.


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

I understand the strategy for GSP to have Silva at 170. It will weaken his body and make him susceptible to the fast double leg takedown. It's highly intelligent strategy from GSP, one of the world's greatest fighters. I think highly of Anderson Silva but if he goes to 170 GSP will kill him i'm afraid.


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> People love to act as though GSP picked on poor, little BJ, but BJ called out and went after GSP - not the other way around.


Exactly my friend  BJ Penn talked a lot but he talked too much and it got him into trouble.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

He is a wuss because he's afraid to lose. Not trying something for fear of failure = mental weakness in my opinion and therefore GSP is a wuss.

It's obvious that he's brave enough to step in the cage, nobody in their right mind can say that he's afraid to take a punch to the face.

And yeah, Rauno.. Firas did say it, but Firas isn't the Ed Soares type, him and GSP are best friends, if he has said this, i'm 96% sure GSP would have expressed those very same beliefs.


----------



## HadouKEN (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm a fan of GSP, and I think he can win but the more i read about this the more I think he's ducking the fight.


----------



## Jason12 (May 8, 2010)

I don't understand why the UFC is so infatuated with these "super fights". Right now GSP, Silva and JBJ have many people thinking they are unbeatable and their current weight class. If they fight one of them has to lose...then what? Seems like it would devalue the championship if the guy is coming off a loss, even if that loss came at a different weight.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

"I would want [Silva] to come down *as close to 170 as possible* if that was the case."

Key sentence from Firas; as close as possible. This is all just negotiations.

GSP typically weighs in at 170 and fights at 185 lbs. He does not balloon to 190+ as many have suggested.

Silva would likely balloon to 200-205 lbs. 

An extra 15-20 lbs is a significant advantage when you are talking about the two best p4p fighters in the world.

GSP's camp will try to minimize that advantage as much as possible. 

Silva's camp will try to maximize that advantage as much as possible.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

At this point, I doubt GSP even truly believes he wins this fight. And that means he's already lost to me. Without a Chael mindset, your not beating Anderson.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Jason12 said:


> I don't understand why the UFC is so infatuated with these "super fights". Right now GSP, Silva and JBJ have many people thinking they are unbeatable and their current weight class. If they fight one of them has to lose...then what? Seems like it would devalue the championship if the guy is coming off a loss, even if that loss came at a different weight.




The answer is simple...money. 

Your correct if they fight one of them has to lose.

You say..then what?

I say...so what?

Jones almost lost to Belfort via armbar, Silva got his a$$ handed to him for 4-1/2 rounds and GSP was in deep waters after the HK from Condit.

The perception that these fighters are unbeatable is simply that...a perception.

The reality is any of them could lose any fight they are in; it's merely a matter of probability.

And if that happens the massive payday from the superfight is gone as is any perception that Silva, GSP or Jones is unbeatable.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Mike28 said:


> GSP wasn't complaining when BJ Penn was moving up to 170 to fight him. Even though GSP was much bigger than he was. This just goes to show me that GSP is not a warrior. I hate his fighting style because he is only cautious and can not finish anybody anymore. Hell even Chael has finished somebody recently.



If BJ Penn said GSP had to come down to 163 to fight him the internet would explode. And BJ would be called a coward. 

BJ is a smaller lightweight than Georges is a welterweight.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Hellboy said:


> If BJ Penn said GSP had to come down to 163 to fight him the internet would explode. And BJ would be called a coward.
> 
> BJ is a smaller lightweight than Georges is a welterweight.


At first I was like 'WTF' and then realized, this is pretty true.

Still, 178 sounds like a perfect weight for them to fight at.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

zarny said:


> "I would want [Silva] to come down *as close to 170 as possible* if that was the case."
> 
> Key sentence from Firas; as close as possible. This is all just negotiations.
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to get into weight cutting facts. Because none of us know exactly what they weigh at certain times and what they would weigh in the cage.

But are you saying if they met at 170. Anderson would put on 30-35 lbs over night and GSP would put on 15?


----------



## paulfromtulsa (Jan 13, 2007)

The only thing Anderson needs to do at 170 is eat a sandwich


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm going through my head a list of fighters that have made successful weight cuts in the UFC. 

Bisping, Sanchez, Florian, BJ, Sherk, Kampmann, Maia. 

Outside of Sherk those guys were pudgy at their higher weight. I wouldn't call Anderson pudgy at 185. And none of those guys fought a GSP type fighter in their first fight at the lower weight.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

Mayweather Pacquiao anyone? lolol


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

if AS can pull off the move i will be impressed, that's a hard cut at his age


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> One guy wants the fight, the other doesn't. If Anderson wants it that bad, cut to 170 or move on.


*It really is that simple.*

And the "but he fought BJ Penn" arguments don't hold any water at all - it wasn't GSP chasing BJ for the fights. It was BJ wanting a shot at the title.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> ....and yet he is still called the UFC 170 champ?


no, vacate the belt... holy crap that was hard


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

Anderson needs to come down to 170, I don't want to see a small great fighter get beat by a larger less great fighter. *170 or nothing!!*


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

If Silva did make 170 he would be a shell of himself....


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

rabakill said:


> no, vacate the belt... holy crap that was hard


That makes no sense what so ever. 

So you suggest anderson and gsp both weigh 170 but no 170 belt on the line. Then you suggest if gsp loses he just gives it up? Then why in the world wouldnt it just be for the belt anyway?

That makes zero sense.


----------



## FBrown (Nov 13, 2012)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> The one thing that i just can't figure out is this.
> 
> GSP is a guy that strives to do what is best for his career. He tries to win taking the least amount of damage (though ending it early would also have that effect, there is just more risk). He does all the necessary diet and training regimens. He cuts weight properly. He seeks out the best coaches. He follows his gameplan to a tee. He keeps his personal life in check though to not lose any sponsors. Does all the PR the UFC requires. He's soft spoken and respectful (bar diaz). And ultimately, he wins all of his fights by domination.
> 
> ...


You're right but if GSP DOES fight Silva, he's gonna realize all those things again (can't break some fighters, some fighters can take you down, etc) all in one fight because Silva would pick him apart horribly and GSP is gonna have a hell of a time putting Silva on his back. GSP is a better wrestler than Sonnen but is not even close to being his size in any way (even if he walks around at 190).


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> That makes no sense what so ever.
> 
> So you suggest anderson and gsp both weigh 170 but no 170 belt on the line. Then you suggest if gsp loses he just gives it up? Then why in the world wouldnt it just be for the belt anyway?
> 
> That makes zero sense.


-because GSP wants the fight only at 170
-because Anderson can't be going up and down defending belts
-because GSP can't keep the belt if he loses
-because it's the only way the fight will ever happen

use your brain and stop being a dick, seriously, your need to be right is making you arrogant and annoying


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

rabakill said:


> -because GSP wants the fight only at 170
> -because Anderson can't be going up and down defending belts
> -because GSP can't keep the belt if he loses
> -because it's the only way the fight will ever happen
> ...


Im not being a dick. I just think it makes no sense to come down to 170 vs te 170 lb champ and it not be for the title. If you are going to make him come all the way to your weight. It better be for your title. 

If its not on the line then why would gsp vacate it? 

It isnt the need to be right. Its the need for logic. And you have none. 

Have the fight at 171 if you dont want to defend the belt. Gsp would be first in mma to have a guy vome to his weight and not have the belt on the line. 

Andersons whole idea of not fighting at 185 or 170 is that no ones belt would be ip for grabs. That is his whole reasoning. 

Use logic. If gsp wants anderson to bother changing his body and coming down to 170 his belt better be on the line. If he wants him to come down to true ww then obviously he is putting his belt up. 

I doubt dana would do the fight at 170 and let gsp hold on to his belt. Oh wait a min. If he loses a non-title fight he drops it for some reason. If he wins a non-title fight he keeps it. Yea that isnt happening you may be the only one here that thinks it would.


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

This fight is never going to happen. 

GSP vs. Bones at a catchweight, please.


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

Silva should just take the fight at 170 and not give a shit about the weight cut. I mean, make an honest attempt to get to 170, but do it without weakening himself. Who cares if he comes in 5 lbs over?



Curly said:


> Anderson needs to come down to 170, I don't want to see a small great fighter get beat by a larger *less* great fighter. 170 or nothing!!


Are you serious?


----------



## BlueLander (Apr 11, 2010)

A size comparison


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Anderson should just do it.

He already said he would anyway.

He would just need to lose some muscle.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Im not being a dick. I just think it makes no sense to come down to 170 vs te 170 lb champ and it not be for the title. If you are going to make him come all the way to your weight. It better be for your title.
> 
> If its not on the line then why would gsp vacate it?
> 
> ...


what you don't understand is the difference between reality and idealism, pretty simple.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Fight should be at 175, that way no belt is on the line but there is no way GSP should move up to MW to make this fight happen. Somehow both parties need to come to an agreement on weight, none should be going up or down to their opponents respective weight class.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

catchweight. payday of $20 mil plus. only a fool would pass this up esp. with little repercussion for the loser unless one gets slaughtered.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Curly said:


> Anderson needs to come down to 170, I don't want to see a small great fighter get beat by a larger less great fighter. *170 or nothing!!*


:sarcastic12:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

rabakill said:


> what you don't understand is the difference between reality and idealism, pretty simple.


What my opinion is, is that the UFC pushes interim titles all over the place these days that mean nothing.

I doubt Dana lets GSP make Anderson come to 170 and also lets GSP not have his title on the line. If the 170 champ is fighting at 170, it is just my belief that he should be defending his title. Unless his opponent misses weight. 

If GSP went to 185 (which would never happen) but if he did go to 185 to fight Anderson...you don't think Anderson's title would be on the line? It surely would.




Curly said:


> Anderson needs to come down to 170, I don't want to see a small great fighter get beat by a larger less great fighter. *170 or nothing!!*


So I assume you cringed at Lesnar fighting Cain? I suppose you didn't want to see Jones beat Machida or Vitor. I suppose you hated when Bendo beat little Frankie?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Curly said:


> Anderson needs to come down to 170, I don't want to see a small great fighter get beat by a larger less great fighter. *170 or nothing!!*


Ridiculous...


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

